# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Thuê nhà nghỉ Thung Nai Hòa Bình giá rẻ, du lịch Thung Nai Hòa Bình

## huydantravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau: ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm ->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
- Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
- Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
- Động Thác Bờ.
- Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
- Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

Liên hệ trực tiếp: Anh Đàn – 0986 416 286
Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió
ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình
Email: nhasanthungnai@gmail.com

----------


## huydantravel

- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau: ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/

----------


## huydantravel

Liên hệ trực tiếp: Anh Đàn – 0986 416 286

----------


## huydantravel

Liên hệ trực tiếp: Anh Đàn – 0986 416 286
Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió
ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình
Email: nhasanthungnai@gmail.com

----------

